# Epic Local or Max Pass?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Max Pass seems like you get a lot more variety and avoid the crowds that come with Vail properties, but you've gotta be willing (and have budget) to travel enough to use it. OTOH, it pays for itself pretty quickly. You're in IL so you could reasonably road trip to Boyne and Snowshoe, they're not the same caliber of mountain as they are out west, but it's a factor worth considering. I'd lean towards MAX if I were you, check out some of the other Colorado mountains that aren't owned by Vail!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I already bought my Epic, since I live 20 minutes from the Vail mount.. hill... speed bump known as Afton Alps.:crying:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Deacon said:


> I already bought my Epic, since I live 20 minutes from the Vail mount.. hill... speed bump known as Afton Alps.:crying:


Well it's definitely hard to pass up the Epic pass if you live that close, even to Afton/Brighton/etc.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

From what I saw, the mountains included on the epic are going to be better tho right? With the max pass, I doubt I will head east for any riding. I like that it has crested butte, but that is so far from Denver. Max pass just seems like it includes a lot of smaller mountains and mountains that are harder to get to.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

Boyne (mountain and highland) and snowshoe are pretty sweet. Big sky is cool. I dont remember other mountains including in the max pass... one thing I'm sure about is if you want the max pass, dont buy it alone. buy a season pass from a mountain near you and upgrade it to max pass. 

I'll get the epic if i were you. I'm from Ohio and I used my epic local for about 20 times this season (10 for breck/keystone, 5 for whistler and 5 for northstar).


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Epic local again for me next year, its too good of a deal to pass up, put about 18 days on my pass this year, not even counting whistler and wilmont days all for less than 700 bucks!


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

16gkid said:


> Epic local again for me next year, its too good of a deal to pass up, put about 18 days on my pass this year, not even counting whistler and wilmont days all for less than 700 bucks!


yeah I agree. the only downside for epic local is the blackout date. nobody likes way too over crowded Breck/Keystone during Thanksgiving and Christmas...

thank god they have 10days for vail/bc/whistler next year... gonna use it all on whistler lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you're in an area with a high concentration of Vail resorts i.e. Summit/Eagle counties the Max Pass has the most flexibility and broadest spectrum of resorts to get to. The thing I would keep an eye on is what Aspen/KSL is going to offer now that they just bought a shit ton of resorts. My guess is they'll be offering up that pass soon.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Max Pass was a solid decision for me this season since I used 23 days on it. 15 days at 3 local resorts (Stevens, Crystal, Alpental), 4 days over 2 trips to Bachelor, 2 days at Cypress, and 2 days at Big Sky. If you're able to travel, it can be a great deal. When I crunched the numbers, I think I saved $500+ in lift tickets even though I bought it late at a higher price.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Just make sure you buy an insurance with Epic. I purchased mine and got injured 4 days before my trip to Brek. Couldnt even use it :dry:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Extazy said:


> Just make sure you buy an insurance with Epic. I purchased mine and got injured 4 days before my trip to Brek. Couldnt even use it :dry:


nah. insurance is for suckers. :wink:


----------

